# Apple unveils two new iPhones, Apple Watch and ApplePay



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

The iPhone 6 and iPhone 6 Plus are bigger, rounder and faster. The Apple Watch does more than any smartwatch on the market today. And Apple hailed the Apple Pay payments system for its security and ease of use.
*New, bigger iPhones:  *"Today, we are launching the biggest advancement in the history of iPhone," Apple CEO Tim Cook said at an event in Cupertino, Calif. "They are without a doubt the best iPhones we've ever done." The iPhones have curved edges and bigger screens that measure 4.7 inches and 5.5 inches, up from just four inches on the iPhone 5S.

To help users handle the bigger phone, Apple has moved the on-off switch to the right edge of the phone. And when you double-tap the home button, the entire display will slide down so users can access items on the top of the screen.

Crucially, the bigger displays allow for bigger batteries: 11 hours of video watching on the iPhone 6 and 14 hours for the iPhone 6 Plus -- up from 10 hours on the iPhone 5S.

Read More


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

How often does Samsung's watch need to be charged?


----------

